
Bodyfuck - lainon
http://nik.works/project/bodyfuck/
======
grawprog
I wonder if the same people that prefer kinect and wii games over regular
controllers would have an easier time learning to program using something like
this....maybe not something based on the cryptic, ridiculous, register based
brainfuck but some kind of 'interactive' programming language like this.

